# Hello from Idaho



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey everyone! My name is Kristy and I own a 7 year old Appaloosa gelding named Where's Da Whiskey AKA Koda. Have had him for almost a year now and love him.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello and welcom to the horse forum !!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

what a gorgeous horse 

welcome to the forum


----------



## Broken A Ranch (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Kristy *waves*


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Broken! Good to 'see' a familiar face!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Kristy! 
Have fun posting. & your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## giddyupgo (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Kristy and welcome to the group!  Gorgeous horse.


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello Kristy! Welcome to the HF! Have heaps of fun! I love your horse! That gelding is very pretty!


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Rachluvshorses4eva. I like your avatar. Supernatrual is my favorite show!


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

Howdy girl!!


----------

